# Snow Shoe????



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry for the bad pic. Left my camera phone in the car. So[attachment=0:1isxpql7]whiterabbit!.jpg[/attachment:1isxpql7] I was stuck taking it using my headlights. Any idea what kind of rabbit it is?[attachment=0:1isxpql7]whiterabbit!.jpg[/attachment:1isxpql7]


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

If his eyes are black given the black tips on his ears and if you were in the mountains when you took him then I would hazard to say that is a snowshoe hare.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Big black pupils and brown around them. It was high mountain sage brush area.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Whitetailed Jack...

Either that or a albino doe Jack-a-lope with grease marks still on it's ear tips from the collision :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Check his closet !! If he has a light brown coat in there for summer, he is definitely a Snow Shoe....


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Where's Leaky? He usually eats these damned things. (Derivation of a Christmas Vacation line)

Seriously though, if its a WT Jack, he could tell you.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Very funny Chaser it is a whitetail jack


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Size Matters said:


> it is a whitetail jack


I agree.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

yes that is a white tail. they are actually pretty good eating.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Somehow my name has been used as some kind of expert. :? Anyway, looking at the picture I look for a several things. All white, black tipped ears, length of legs/feet (white tails have jack rabbit length), size, (white tails are bigger) and locale (snow shoes tend to the mountains/pines), etc.. With that in mind, I'd say it was a white tail, mostly because of the length of legs and feet.
Any way. I'm bummed!!!!! Am waiting for Sparky to recover from his shoulder injury which will take some time to go after em.


----------

